# Daten aus Email holen



## clemson (20. Sep 2005)

Hallo!

Ich entwickle gerade eine Applikation, welche Aufträge verwaltet. Unter anderem kann man Aufträge erstellen. Dies soll zum einen vom Kunden, und zum anderen von einem Mitarbeiter erledigt werden können. Wenn der Mitarbeiter einen Auftrag erstellt, so passiert das über ein Formular, welches direkt in die Datenbank schreibt - das funktioniert auch schon.

Das nächste was ich angehen wollte, wäre die Auftragsgenerierung von der Kundenseite aus. Ich habe mir das so vorgestellt, dass ein Kunde die Auftragsdaten im Internet über ein Formular eingibt. Die Daten aus dem Formular werden dann in eine Email gesteckt. In meiner Applikation - übrigens mit Struts realisiert - soll es dann eine Action geben, welche mir Aufträge aus einer Email heraus generieren kann (Vorher soll der Mitarbeiter überprüfen, ob es sich um einen sinnvollen Auftrag handelt).

Mein Problem bzw. meine Frage ist nun, wie ich am besten die Daten in eine Email stecke und diese dann später wieder auslesen kann.

Ich habe mir überlegt, Daten in den Header der Email zu schreiben bzw. die Daten als XML-Struktur in den Body zu schreiben, und diesen dann später zu parsen...

Wie würdet ihr das ganze realisieren??

mfg


----------



## Bleiglanz (20. Sep 2005)

wenn das über ein Webformular läuft:

kannst du vom Webserver nicht direkt in die Datenbank schreiben? Oder ist da eine Firewall usw. dazwischen? Oder hängt der Datenbankserver gar nicht am grossen bösen Internet?

wozu der (ziemlich unsichere) Weg über email?

Wegen der zu erwartenden Probleme beim Parsen (encodings, ...) würde ich das nur machen wenn gar nichts anderes geht (webservice, JMS,...)


----------



## clemson (20. Sep 2005)

hmm. das mit dem direkt in die datenbank schreiben ist so ne sache...

Das Formular, über welches der Kunde die Daten eingibt, stammt nicht von meiner Applikation... Den Weg, direkt in die Datenbank zu schreiben, bleibt mir immer noch - ich wäre nur gerne einen anderen Weg gegangen.

Weißt du zufällig ein gutes Tutorial über JSM?


----------



## Bleiglanz (20. Sep 2005)

clemson hat gesagt.:
			
		

> hmm. das mit dem direkt in die datenbank schreiben ist so ne sache...
> 
> Das Formular, über welches der Kunde die Daten eingibt, stammt nicht von meiner Applikation... Den Weg, direkt in die Datenbank zu schreiben, bleibt mir immer noch - ich wäre nur gerne einen anderen Weg gegangen.


aber warum? wenn man direkt in die DB schreibt, kann man dem User in der Antwortseite gleich sagen, dass sein Auftrag erfasst wurde

bei der Email Lösung könntest du ehrlichkeitshaber nur schreiben "Ihr Auftrag wurde per Email an ... weitergeleitet", und es ist viel Aufwändiger

daten nehmen -> in xml darstellen -> versand per email -> empfang von emails (asynchron) -> wieder parsen -> in db schreiben

jeder Schritt erfordert doch einigen Codingaufwand



> Weißt du zufällig ein gutes Tutorial über JMS?


lies mal im J2EE1.4 Tutorial nach, die Materie ist aber nicht ganz einfach...


----------



## clemson (20. Sep 2005)

okey, danke für deine mühen...

dann werd ich mir das mal noch genau überlegen, ob sich der aufwand lohnt...


----------

